# Ft. Custer, Mi In The Snow



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We took our Outback to one of our favorite Mi state parks - Ft. Custer. We had the entire campground to ourselves! The roads and dump station were cleared of snow, but the sites were not plowed as in previous years. We had a great time hiking through the woods along side deer tracks, chickadees following us tree to tree, swans on the lake, geese flying overhead, whipping down hills on sleds with the kids, snowball fights, furnace keeping us toasty back inside the Outback, uno, yahtzee, dominoes, and lots of snacking! Had planned on a fire and smores, but skipping that gave dh time to read and nap (very rare). It was a lot of work for one night, but worth it. Hated to pack up, put it in 4wheel drive and haul it out of the snow. Plan on going back at least one more weekend before a spring break trip down south.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Where are you headed "down south?" We went out 2 weekends ago down here and there were maybe 4 other trailers in the entire park. Guess most people shy away from 30 degree weather in TX.

What you mentioned is why we go camping. An appreciation for the awesome beauty of nature.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

TexanThompsons said:


> Where are you headed "down south?" We went out 2 weekends ago down here and there were maybe 4 other trailers in the entire park. Guess most people shy away from 30 degree weather in TX.
> 
> What you mentioned is why we go camping. An appreciation for the awesome beauty of nature.


We won't go far south as our spring break is only one week. Most likely, we'll go to TN or KY. We've taken prior spring trips to Mammoth Caves, the Pigeon Forge Area (Townsend), and Williamsburg, VA. We'd love to do WA DC, but need more than a week for that.

We have family in TX and would love to head that way, but would need a much longer vacation for that!


----------



## cerealcamper (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations on a great winter camping trip, is a great time to see wildlife. We live just a couple miles from that campground, and got 10" of snow on Sunday night. That would certainly make for a more interesting camping experience!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

cerealcamper said:


> Congratulations on a great winter camping trip, is a great time to see wildlife. We live just a couple miles from that campground, and got 10" of snow on Sunday night. That would certainly make for a more interesting camping experience!


We might have had to do some digging to get out of our site had we stayed Sunday night! We enjoy Ft. Custer, but only in the early Spring, late Fall, and Winter. We went once in the summer and wondered what all those people were doing in our campground?! A little too crowded. Had fun kayaking though. When ever we turn in and start down that drive, it feels like we're coming home. Lots of good family camping memories at Ft. Custer - including an Outback mini rally there a few years ago when we were in the 28rsds!


----------

